# Looking for Replacement Canopy - 1/32 Fw190D-9



## JKim (Apr 30, 2018)

Hey guys... anyone have a spare canopy for the Hasegawa 1/32 Fw 190D-9 kit? Specifically, the late blown canopy (Part N-1)? Mine is cracked and Hasegawa currently does not have a US Distributor so the Hobbico route came up empty. Willing to trade for the early flat canopy, which I have and is not cracked.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

Sorry, wrong scale for me. Got a few in 1/48 though.


----------



## JKim (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you for checking, Andy!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

Maybe get a vac-form one from Squadron?


----------



## JKim (Apr 30, 2018)

I didn't think Squadron or Falcon made 1/32 canopies. I think I've got a couple of leads over at LSP.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 30, 2018)

Squadron does but apparently not for the 190.


----------



## JKim (May 1, 2018)

Found one! An LSP member is sending me a replacement!


----------



## Airframes (May 2, 2018)

Great stuff - glad you got it sorted.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2018)

Cool....was just about to check myself!


----------

